# Suche Bilder für Abgänger T-Shirt Bundeswehr



## mr.knowledge (19. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,

da ich demnächst die Bundeswehr verlasse (juhuu), möcht ich mir noch ein lustiges Logo machen, was dann auf ein T-Shirt kommt.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt nirgends brauchbare Bilder wie z.B. Bundesadler oder Helm gefunden.

Wer helfen kann, bitte Posten...


MfG


----------



## Maniacy (19. April 2002)

http://www.google.de !
http://www.bundeswehr.de *g*

also da müsstest du doch auf jeden Fall irgendwo was finden... 
(bin aber grad nich zuhause... wenn du da nirgendwo was findest sach nomma Bescheid (PM) dann guck ich nomma, was ich noch so zuhause hab...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## mr.knowledge (19. April 2002)

*Mal nach Bildern schaun wär nett*

Die Bilder die ich unter den angegebenen URLs gefunden hab, sind mir zu pixelig.

Also wärs nett, wenn sie mal nachschaun.

MfG


----------



## Alphator (19. April 2002)

*bei uns damals beim bund....*

also bei uns damals beim bund gabs im mann(schafts)heim immer postkarten und son ******.
alternativ würd ich dir empfehlen ma nach den toten hosen zu suchen (die ham nen gaanz tollen adlervogel)
ja, ansonsten siehts schlecht aus, weil du im i-net 90% der bilder mit 72dpi finden wirst, das is fürn a4 oda a3 druck zu beschissen.
alternative: schöne karikatur suchen, und in freehand nachzeichnen.

da fällt mir grad was ein: du kennst doch bestimmt die alten yps heftchen, einfach mal das logo nehmen und in freehand nachzeichnen, und en Y-Tours reise t-shirt basteln (ich nehm an die bundies verstehen den hintergrund dieser floskel)
wenn dus so machst hätt ich gern en *.jpg davon.
ich kann dir auch was entwerfen wenn du willst.
puristisch ohne viel drum rum "Y Tours" "wir buchen, sie fluchen"

mach gut
cu

Tux4k


----------



## mr.knowledge (20. April 2002)

*Danke fürs nette Angebot*

Ich würd das Y-Logo von dir gern sehen, mach mir aber trotzdem meine eigenen Gedanken.

Also einfach ab damit an: mr.knowledge@gmx.de

Mit bestem Dank und Danke für die Inspiration.

MfG


----------



## paradoxum (14. Februar 2007)

versuchs doch mal unter http://www.abgaenger.de oder http://www.ausscheider.de da gibt es einiges an Reservisten Artikeln für Bundeswehr Ausscheider oder Abgänger... Pullis Shirts Caps etc.


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Februar 2007)

Deine Hilfe in allen Ehren, paradoxum.

Aber da der Thread mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre alt ist, dürfte das T-Shirt wohl schon gedruckt sein. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Aber da der Thread mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre alt ist, dürfte das T-Shirt wohl schon gedruckt sein.


Kann natürlich auch sein dass der Threadersteller keine Lösung gefunden hat und sich daher bis zur Findung einer Lösung als Zeitsoldat verpflichtet hat. 
Also könnte die Antwort evtl. doch interessant sein. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

